# Repack Wheel Bearings & Inspect Brakes



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I've had the Outback for just over a year now, and decided it was time to address the wheel bearings. My initial plan was to pop the center caps, and pump a couple squirts of grease in each EZ Lube fitting. Then I read a post by a fellow Outbacker, who pulled his brake drums, and found one brake had never had the wires connected at the factory. I decided the smarter, but more time consuming route, would be to pull the brake drums, inspect the brakes and repack the wheel bearings.

I'm happy to report that all the brakes were connected, adjusted properly, and looked healthy. My method of determining if they were adjusted properly, was that first of all, they are working properly, secondly they all had comparable light resistance when rotated, thirdly they all had a comparable amount of brake dust, and lastly they all had equal wear on the shoes, which was minimal. Also the drums looked great.

I cleaned the outer wheel bearings and spindles, and got all the old grease I could, out of the inner wheel bearings, without removing the seals. I worked new grease into the bearings and put everything back together.

One thing I did learn was that the EZ Lube fittings have no grease in them from the factory, so it took four pumps of the grease gun, just to fill the passage to where grease came out of the hole at the bearing. Two squirts wouldn't have accomplished anything. After everything was back together, I did pump two shots of grease into each EZ Lube, just to make sure they were loaded. I wouldn't recommend putting any more in, in case the seal got blown out. As a side note, all the Zerk fittings were lose, so I gave them a snugging up with a small wrench.

The only gilligan issue I have to deal with, is one hub didn't have a dust cover on the center. I wouldn't have thought that would be a problem, buy I've bought two from different dealers, and they both won't fit. They are just a couple thousandths two big. My DW suggested that maybe it was missing from the factory because the hub was the wrong size, but comparing them to the others has made me come to the conclusion that they are a slightly different size than what is available around here. I'm going to call Keystone next week, and see if they will send me one.

Next year, I'll just squirt a couple shots of grease into each EZ Lube, and know things are good!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did mine last week but also replaced the inner seals as mine showed signs of wear and lip failure, had not planned on it so had to go to the RV store for parts. Those seals were a royal pain to knock out.

As for the brakes they were a little loose, mine had what felt like lite drag but that was just the magnets. Two of the magnets should be replaced but that will have to wait to next year. At that time I may just replace the entire assembly. The shoes all looked good.

It all went together okay but had to go buy a 1.5" socket to torque the nut. Can never have too many tools so that was okay.

Going on a 5,000 mile trip this summer and will get a spare bearing set for the trip, just in case.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It all went together okay but had to go buy a 1.5" socket to torque the nut. Can never have too many tools so that was okay.


My understanding is that you just tighten the nut enough to seat everything, then back it off a wee bit (one spot for the cotter pin), to allow for expansion when the bearings warm up. I just used channel lock pliers to barely more than finger tight, then backed them off.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Going on a 5,000 mile trip this summer and will get a spare bearing set for the trip, just in case.


I had similar motivation. We start holidays in two weeks, and plan to drive about fifteen hundred miles. It seemed prudent to take a look at things before heading out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

duggy said:


> It all went together okay but had to go buy a 1.5" socket to torque the nut. Can never have too many tools so that was okay.


My understanding is that you just tighten the nut enough to seat everything, then back it off a wee bit (one spot for the cotter pin), to allow for expansion when the bearings warm up. I just used channel lock pliers to barely more than finger tight, then backed them off.
[/quote]

Channel locks is just what I used in days gone by on an old Ford I owned. Attached is the Dexter proceedure which says to torque to 50ft/lb to seat the bearing, back it off without moving the drum then back to just finger tight. It is not really mandantory but like I said you can never have too many tools.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

duggy said:


> The only gilligan issue I have to deal with, is one hub didn't have a dust cover on the center. I wouldn't have thought that would be a problem, buy I've bought two from different dealers, and they both won't fit. They are just a couple thousandths two big. My DW suggested that maybe it was missing from the factory because the hub was the wrong size, but comparing them to the others has made me come to the conclusion that they are a slightly different size than what is available around here. I'm going to call Keystone next week, and see if they will send me one.


I just called Keystone, and they're sending me the dust cover. I also mentioned that my decal with the model number by the door had lost one number, so they're sending me one of those as well. It's nice when companies happily do the little things!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I too am going on a long trip in a week. Last season I had a front bearing go, I replaced it with the intention of doing the them all. I wasn't painfull. A quick tip for you...Whe you are "packing" the bearings, put a glob of greese in a sandwich sized zip lock. Put the bearing in the bag and squish it all around. I found it works really well, and not quite as messy. As for the dust covers, I need a couple. If you find somewhere to get them from, let us know. A question about the break shoes, What is too thin? Has anyone had their brums turned?

Happy trails


----------

